# coding 64415 twice?



## jmayon (Mar 15, 2011)

If an interscalene block is placed pre op and then has to be redone after surgery in pacu can you bill this twice?  thanks


----------



## MFREUTEL (Mar 17, 2011)

I would think you need to use a modifier to show why it had to be redone.  Possibly -76.  Double check why it had to be redone.


----------

